# SCREW HEAD TYPE



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the screwdriver is called that I need for these screws, it is my watch box that had glasses and I leaned on it and cracked I have a new sheet of plastic to go in but cannot remove the screws that hold the beading in, its the same type as on these hinges have tried all sorts nowt will fit.

thanks, John.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

This may be worth a try , i know the screw head is not stripped but using a smaller screwdriver may work


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I will give that a try have used all sorts to try and get a grip.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

bowie said:


> Can anyone tell me what the screwdriver is called that I need for these screws, it is my watch box that had glasses and I leaned on it and cracked I have a new sheet of plastic to go in but cannot remove the screws that hold the beading in, its the same type as on these hinges have tried all sorts nowt will fit.
> 
> thanks, John.


 It is a pozi-drive similar to philips but they are flat on the bottom whereas philips are pointed using a philips screwdriver on a poi-drive screw and vice versa is a common cause of damage unfortunately , then making them a job to get out . when i was in the trade we used to use a dot punch and knock them round (not possible here i would say) or drill the heads off then take the remaining threaded part out with grips (a possibility maybe but obviously the screws will need replacing


----------



## barrywatch (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi

That may be a Supadrive head, which is a modified posidrive.

Barry


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

just grind the tip off a philips. perhaps re shape the taper. vin


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the help and tips boys i.ve managed to get them all out with the link from jsud2002.

worked a treat with a small flat head driver and an elastic band that the postman keeps throwing on the floor outside our gate thanks It's the box at the front got last Xmas from the kids.










*

*


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yea :clap: glad it worked


----------

